# HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

						AT&T, Muttergesellschaft der Warner-Gruppe und HBO, hat die US-Preise für HBO Max bekanntgegeben. Der Streamingdienst wird die Inhalte von HBO und Warner streamen, darunter natürlich Game of Thrones, Friends, Big Bang Theory, Chernobyl oder Sopranos. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*


----------



## Pitzah (31. Oktober 2019)

*HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Kleiner Verdreher im Text: 


PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> *Gerade in den USA ist fragmentiert der Markt derzeit stark, weil die*


15 Dollar ist mutig bei der ganzen Konkurrenz, da muss das Angebot schon sehr gut sein.


----------



## projectneo (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Ich zahle für Netflix auch 15€, allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass Netflix auch erheblich mehr Inhalte hat als HBO.


----------



## darkarth (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Zitat: "In Deutschland wird es etwas länger dauern, bis HBO Max startet - angeblich erst 2021. Bis dahin sind die HBO-Inhalte an Sky lizenziert und Warner-Inhalte laufen vornehmlich bei Amazon und Netflix. "


Leider scheint HBO Max garnicht nach Deutschland zu kommen: Neue Partnerschaft: HBO Max ueberlaesst Sky das Feld - DWDL.de


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

15$ sind auf den ersten Blick schon happig. Netflix ist zwar auch nicht billig, hat aber eine riesige Auswahl. 
Mal sehen was HBO Max bietet, um diesen Preis zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Noctua (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Da hatte man es geschafft mit Netflix einen Anbieter zu etablieren der fast alles hatte und eigentlich noch bezahlbar war. Jetzt fragmentiert man den Markt wieder, so dass man 50+ Euro/Monat bräuchte um alles sehen zu können. Und dann wundert man sich hinterher wenn sich die Kundschaft aufteilt statt alles zu buchen oder gar Piraterie Aufwind bekommt. Lernfähigkeit = 0.


----------



## BojackHorseman (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Die Fragmentarisierung des Marktes sehe ich kritisch. Bei Netflix sieht man es schon deutlich, da wird so viel Schrott produziert, um ständig ein großes Portfolio zu suggerieren. Ohne Disney fallen viele Produktionen weg, die für allen für Kinder gemacht waren, auch wenn sie mit Trolljäger und Drei von Oben bewiesen haben, dass nicht nur Disney kindgerechte Abenteuerserien produzieren kann.

Sky in Deutschland hat quasi nur Sport und seine HBO-Schätze wie Chernobyl oder Barry, die dann wegfallen werden.

Positiv hingegen, anders als in Europa haben US-Konzerne wenig bedenken, Serien an andere Sender zu veräußern. The Expanse (von SyFy zu Amazon) oder Brooklyn Nine-Nine (von Fox zu NBC) sind nur zwei prominente Beispiele.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Wenn die Preise dadurch im Rahmen bleiben ist das ja ok. Dann kann sich jeder raussuchen was für ihn interessant ist.
Aber ich lasse mich nicht durch irgendwelche Exklusivtitel alleine ködern.
Ich gucke auf das Gesamtpaket und P/L.



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Positiv hingegen, anders als in Europa haben US-Konzerne wenig bedenken, Serien an andere Sender zu veräußern. The Expanse (von SyFy zu Amazon) oder Brooklyn Nine-Nine (von Fox zu NBC) sind nur zwei prominente Beispiele.


"The Expanse" muß ich mir unbedingt noch angucken. Nur gutes drüber gehört.
Mein Desktop-Wallpaper ist schon mal davon.

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon auf die "Picard" Serie, welche ja Anfang 2020 kommt.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass Apple und auch Disney mit Lockangeboten kommen.
Die werden garantiert auch im Preis steigen, wenn sie am Markt etabliert sind.


----------



## simosh (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Arrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mitchpuken (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Damit ist der Punkt erreicht, ab dem ich mich nicht mehr auskenne und keinen Überblick mehr habe was wo zu sehen ist (und sein wird). Eine bischen hilft google mit "wer streamt ..."



Sky war bei mir nur wegen Game of Thrones.

Amazon Prime ist in den letzten Monaten immer weniger geworden, da hin und wieder doch Serien/Filme dabei waren, welche nicht in Prime enthalten waren.

Bei Netflix kommt gefühlt pro gesehener Staffel eine andere ganze Serie dazu.



Seit einigen Wochen werden Serien und Filme hin- und hergeschoben und es sollen ka wie viele neue Plattformen kommen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



RyzA schrieb:


> "The Expanse" muß ich mir unbedingt noch angucken. Nur gutes drüber gehört.
> Mein Desktop-Wallpaper ist schon mal davon.



Auch wenn es Off-Topic ist, das solltest Du dringend tun!

Interessant an The Expanse ist nicht nur die realistische technologische Seite der Serie (es ist glaube kein Spoiler, aber es gibt eine Szene von Feuer in Schwerelosigkeit, die mich aufgrund der Detailliebe einfach umgehauen hat), sondern die Konzeption. Jede moderne Serie seit zirka 25 Jahren arbeitet sich nach dem Prinzip des Staffelfinales ab. The Expanse hingegen verlegt dieses in die Mitte der Folgestaffel, oft als atemlosen Marathon zum Mitfiebern.
Auch wenn ich die Bücher selbst noch nicht gelesen haben, sind die Fans wohl begeistert von der Charakterzeichnung der Serie.

SyFy hat natürlich die Nichtverlängerung mit den hohen Produktionskosten begründet. Ich vermute, niemand bei SyFy wollte die Verantwortung für ein "Firefly 2.0" übernehmen.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Netflix klopp aktuell Filme und serien ohne Ende raus.
Prime ist interessant wegen der exklusiv Serien wie Expanse oder demnächst Picard.
Sky habe ich nicht. Disney werde ich mir zulegen -- man will ja sehen, wie es bei Obi Wan und Co weiter geht.
Apple TV interessiert mich nicht. Ebenso wenig HBO oder Warner.



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> SyFy hat natürlich die Nichtverlängerung mit den hohen Produktionskosten begründet. Ich vermute, niemand bei SyFy wollte die Verantwortung für ein "Firefly 2.0" übernehmen.



Syfyx hatte auch das Problem, dass sie nur die Vermarktungsrechte für Nordamerika hatten. Da verdienst du einfach nicht genug.
Aber anders ging es auch nicht, da Syfy weltweit keinen Streaming Dienst hat.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

vedammte idioten 
wenn gier das hirn frisst kommt sowas bei raus 

aktuell zahle ich 16,- NETFLIX, 10,- SPOTIFY, 8,- PRIME und 17,50 GEZ 

HBO Max ist mir zu teuer


----------



## Banana-OG (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Ich bin gespannt was das für einen zerfleischenden Kampf der Streaminganbieter in Zukunft geben wird. Genau dieser Machtkampf hat gerade erst begonnen. Ich wette niemand kann Hochpreise durchdrücken. Der user zahlt definitiv nicht für 5 verschiedene Streamingdienste. Ergo müssen sie mit Inhalt überzeugen.


----------



## BastianDeLarge (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Ei EI Ei, 
noch einer wäre mir zuviel schön das die Inhalte (leider nur bis 2021) bei Sky kommen.
Netflix+Prime haben wir sowieso in der Familie.

Sky Entainment + Cinema = 16,99€
mehr muss man dafür nie bezahlen außer man will unbedingt^^ 

somit passt das 

Bin ich mal gespannt.

// Das einzige was mich stört ist der ARD ZDF Deutschlandradio Beitragsservice


----------



## Gast1670368202 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Das kann einfach nicht gut gehen.
Ich sehe für das derzeitige steaming Angebot komplett schwarz denn niemand gibt Unsummen für`s Fernsehen aus.
GEZ, Kabelgebühren, internetanschluss und vielleicht noch Sky.
Zusätzlich noch Netflix, Amazon...blablabla...
Gehen wir in Zukunft nur noch für das streamen arbeiten ?

Ernsthaft, da darf sich niemand wundern wenn die Szene wieder aktiv wird...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Noctua schrieb:


> Da hatte man es geschafft mit Netflix einen Anbieter zu etablieren der fast alles hatte und eigentlich noch bezahlbar war. Jetzt fragmentiert man den Markt wieder, so dass man 50+ Euro/Monat bräuchte um alles sehen zu können. Und dann wundert man sich hinterher wenn sich die Kundschaft aufteilt statt alles zu buchen oder gar Piraterie Aufwind bekommt. Lernfähigkeit = 0.



Netflix nur günstig als die großen Studios das Potenzial von Online-Streaming noch verkannten. Wenn man vom Content-Produzenten als unbedeutender Letztverwerter betrachtet wird, kann man hochwertige Inhalte billig einkaufen. Mittlerweile haben die Studios die Größe des Online-Marktes und dessen Konkurrenz zu anderen Vertriebfsformen erkannt. Hätte Netflix (oder ein anderer Anbieter) die Bereitschaft gezeigt, Lizenzen zu entsprechenden Preisen einzukaufen, wäre eine Fragmentierung möglicherweise zu vermeiden gewesen, aber das war mit den bestehenden Preisen gar nicht möglich. Netflix musste entweder deutlich mehr verlangen oder viele Inhalte abtreten und hat sich für letztere Option entschieden.

Mittelfristig erwarte ich diese Situation bei allen Diensten, die nicht mehrheitlich Eigenproduktionen anbieten. Fremdes Material auszustrahlen ist letztlich das alte Geschäftsmodell von Fernsehsendern. Dass die Online-Anbieter keine Vertriebskosten haben, weil die "Sendeinfrastruktur" vom Staat und über die Telefonrechnung bezahlt wird macht in Anbetracht der höheren Kosten für Einzel- und On-Demand-Streaming wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied. Am Ende müssen sie Inhalte kaufen und das entweder über Werbung oder über Gebühren refinanzieren – und wie die "Erfolgsgeschichte" von Premiere/Sky gezeigt hat, ist letzteres in Deutschland bestenfalls bei Konzentration auf Sportberichterstattung im Hochpreissegment möglich.

Hat Netflix eigentlich mal Zahlen veröffentlicht welchen Anteil ihre Eigenproduktion am deutschen Online-Konsum haben respektive wieviel Geld sie mit deren Streaming-Vermarktung verdienen und wie viel TV-Sender für die nachgelagerte Ausstrahlung im gleichen Gebiet zahlen?


----------



## joschi486 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Pf, klar ist die Fragmentierung nervig, aber es gibt doch keinen Zwang alle Dienste gleichzeitig zu nutzen. Aktuell mit nur Netflix und Prime habe ich auch beide abonniert. Dank der monatlichen Kündigungsfrist werde ich aber in Zukunft halt mal den einen oder anderen zeitweise austauschen.

Man kann ja einen Dienst abonnieren, das gewünschte durchschauen und dann wieder kündigen. Das gleiche Wiederholt man dann bei dem nächsten Dienst. Dank on demand hat man ja Zeit dafür und muss sich nicht wie früher an Sendezeiten halten.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Die lernen es wohl nie

Was Wollen alle kunden ein Angebot das fair von eine Anbieter kommt oder der Zugang zu einen öffentlichen Zugang der gebühren kostet.
Die müssen endlich vom Trip herunterkommen das man reich werden kann. Diese Zeiten sind vorbei

So fördert man nur das kopieren in der szene


----------



## Noctua (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

@PCGH_Thorsten: Das mag ja alles sein. Aber dieses Fragmentieren zu den aufgerufenen Preisen wird auch nicht funktionieren. Kaum einer wird sich alles holen also wird sich die aktuelle Kundschaft im besten Fall verteilen. Es wird aber auch genug geben, die dann der Meinung sind der angebotene Inhalt rechtfertig den Preis nicht und werden es ganz lassen. Und am Ende werden die ganzen Anbieter böse überrascht und jammern rum.
Mir selbst ist es egal, dass wenige was ich schaue kaufe ich auf Blueray und komme trotzdem noch günstiger pro Jahr weg.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Sie lernen es halt nicht.

In 3 Jahren heulen sie dann wieder rum, weil das illegale Streaming wieder massiv zugenommen hat.
Netflix hat so lange so gut funktioniert, weil die breite Auswahl einfach da war. Inzwischen nimmt die ab wieder ab und nur für 1-2 Eigenproduktionen im Monat zahlt niemand 10-15 Euro (ich jedenfalls nicht).
Gleiches gilt für Prime Video (wobei hier noch der allgemeine Prime Vorteil eine Rolle spielt).


----------



## Inras (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Noctua schrieb:


> Da hatte man es geschafft mit Netflix einen Anbieter zu etablieren der fast alles hatte und eigentlich noch bezahlbar war. Jetzt fragmentiert man den Markt wieder, so dass man 50+ Euro/Monat bräuchte um alles sehen zu können. Und dann wundert man sich hinterher wenn sich die Kundschaft aufteilt statt alles zu buchen oder gar Piraterie Aufwind bekommt. Lernfähigkeit = 0.



Läuft halt dann darauf hinaus, dass ich einen Dienst buche wenn da gerade was ist was ich ansehen möchte und kündige dann gleich wieder. Und wenn es mir zu blöd wird bekommt eben keiner mein Geld. Der Markt wird sich wieder lichten wenn die ersten Anbieter auf die Nase gefallen sind.


----------



## Bevier (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Es gibt nur eine begrenzte Zahl an Kunden, unendliches Wachstum ist im "Medien-Konsum-Bereich" unmöglich. Also werden sich die Leute aufteilen, nur noch monateweise einzelne Dienste kaufen. Da hat ein einzelner Anbieter mal einen guten Monat, wenn eine neue Staffel einer großen Serie herauskommt und sonst dürften die Kosten für die Hardware höher sein, als die Einnahmen. So vernichten sich die ganzen Anbieter nach und nach selbst, kaum jemand kann sich das komplette Angebot dauerhaft leisten. Schon jetzt ist es nahezu unmglich für den Durchschnittskunden in Deutschland (wo es noch nur 4 nennenswerte Anbieter gibt), wie es dann aussieht, wenn noch 10 weitere dazu kommen, kann sich wohl jeder selbst ausmalen...

Wenn dann noch das Family-Sharing wegfällt, fällt auch meine komplette Familie als Dauerkunden für mehrere Streaminganbieter weg. Denn aktuell schon kann man sich das nur gemeinsam leisten, sollte das auch noch wegfallen, zahle ich für die wenigen Stunden im Monat, die ich TV sehen könnte, sicher kein Geld mehr...
Dann gehe ich lieber wieder für einen einzelnen Titel in die Videothek (irgendwo soll es ja noch welche geben ^^) .


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Noctua schrieb:


> Mir selbst ist es egal, dass wenige was ich schaue kaufe ich auf Blueray und komme trotzdem noch günstiger pro Jahr weg.


Bei mir sind die Bluraykäufe deutlich zurückgegangen seitdem wir Amazon Prime haben.


----------



## Noctua (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Inras schrieb:


> Läuft halt dann darauf hinaus, dass ich einen  Dienst buchen wenn da gerade was ist was ich ansehen möchte und kündige  dann gleich wieder. Und wenn es mir zu blöd wird bekommt eben keiner  mein Geld. Der Markt wird sich wieder lichten wenn die ersten Anbieter  auf die Nase gefallen sind.


Auf sowas hätte ich kein Bock. Da verzichte ich lieber ganz drauf. Filme/Serien sind eh nicht meins.



RyzA schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Bluraykäufe deutlich zurückgegangen seitdem wir Amazon Prime haben.


Aber das meiste von dem was mich interessiert, kommt nicht oder erst sehr spät auf Prime. Und selbst so  gebe ich keine 50 Euro/Jahr für Filme/Serien aus.


----------



## BabaYaga (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Meeeehr Streamingdienste braucht die Welt, meeeeeeeehr 

Habe Kollegen die kaufen das echt alles parallel an Diensten was es so am Markt gibt. Frage sie dann immer, wann sie denn so viel Zeit hätten das alles wirklich zu nutzen. Eine vernünftige Antwort darauf habe ich noch nie erhalten. Die Beste war noch: Naja aber wenn mal Zeit ist habe ich Zugriff auf alles was ich will 

Wer hat der hat oder wie


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

LOL PCGH etwas besser informieren, das was da Geschieben wird ist Spekulatius!
HBO(Warner) verhandeln für eine Vertragsverlängerung.
Laut Sky sehen die Verhandlungen sehr gut.
Sky hat nicht um sonst die Serie Friends abgestoßen. 


Sky Deutschland - Sky und HBO offenbar vor Verlaengerung ihrer Partnerschaft | Digital Eliteboard


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Noctua schrieb:


> Auf sowas hätte ich kein Bock. Da verzichte ich lieber ganz drauf. Filme/Serien sind eh nicht meins.


NETFLIX hat man in 10sec zum monatsende gekündigt.. das ist ez. 
mmmmmm, vllt wechsle ich ja doch für einige zeit zu HBO, allein schon wegen The Wire


----------



## Noctua (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> NETFLIX hat man in 10sec zum monatsende gekündigt.. das ist ez.


Naja, wenn sie das System so wollen, sollen sie fest Viewzeit verkaufen. Ich habe nicht die Lust einen Überblick über solche Abos haben zu müssen und dann auch dran zu denken, jedes rechtzeitig aktiv zu kündigen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Mein Outcoming: Außer GEZ (was ich ja leider muß), zahle ich fürs fernsehen € 0,-.
Ständig vor der Klotze zu hängen? Dafür ist mir meine vom Universum gegebene Lebenszeit zu schade.
Vllt bin ich ja auch die falsche Generation, die mit solchen Angeboten angesprochen wird 
Interessiert mich etwas, streame ich es, ansonsten bin ich noch einer von den Bekloppten, die DVDs/Bluerays kaufen 
Da ich total auf alte Filme stehe, ist mir das Portfolio der Anbieter zu begrenzt. Prinz Eisenherz mit Robert Wagner, ahhh, das waren noch Produktionen 
Gruß T.


----------



## takan (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

die guten alten tauschseiten und börsen und downloadserver wie usenet erleben wieder konjunktur. soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, haben die meisten leute kein bock für jeden scheiß ein abo abzuschließen. da war netflix am anfang der hammer. nun gibst, hbo, amazon, disney, apple, google und alle anderen vod dienste mit teils gravierenden unterschieden und sonst. so gibt man paar euro aus und kennt keine grenzen in punkto "ist nicht mehr verfügbar" alias ist bei einem anderen anbieter jetzt.


----------



## Lotto (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Noctua schrieb:


> Naja, wenn sie das System so wollen, sollen sie fest Viewzeit verkaufen. Ich habe nicht die Lust einen Überblick über solche Abos haben zu müssen und dann auch dran zu denken, jedes rechtzeitig aktiv zu kündigen.



Wenn du Netflix mit Guthabenkarte bezahlst ist es so, dass quasi mit Ende des Guthabens automatisch der Account pausiert wird. Aktiv tätig musst du nur werden wenn du andere Zahlungsmethoden nutzt.


----------



## Noctua (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Lotto schrieb:


> Wenn du Netflix mit Guthabenkarte bezahlst ist es so, dass quasi mit Ende des Guthabens automatisch der Account pausiert wird. Aktiv tätig musst du nur werden wenn du andere Zahlungsmethoden nutzt.


Dh ich muss eine Guthabenkarte kaufen um dann ohne Abo Netflix für eine gewisse Zeit nutzen zu können? Yeah...


----------



## DarkWing13 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Mit dieser "Fragmentierung" machen die den TV-Markt nur kaputt.

HBO 15$/€, Disney 7$/€, 13$/€ für Hulu und ESPN, noch ein bissel für Amazon und Netflix, und ein paar Andere in Zukunft noch dazu, und schon sind wir bei 50-75€ im Monat.
Klar kann man sagen, dass man nicht alles braucht, aber schon blöd, wenn verschiedene Lieblings-Serien/Filme bei verschiedenen Anbietern laufen...

mfg


----------



## Septimus (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Mit dieser "Fragmentierung" machen die den TV-Markt nur kaputt.
> 
> HBO 15$/€, Disney 7$/€, 13$/€ für Hulu und ESPN, noch ein bissel für Amazon und Netflix, und ein paar Andere in Zukunft noch dazu, und schon sind wir bei 50-75€ im Monat.
> Klar kann man sagen, dass man nicht alles braucht, aber schon blöd, wenn verschiedene Lieblings-Serien/Filme bei verschiedenen Anbietern laufen...
> ...



Das wird am Ende dazu führen das entweder mehr Blurays gekauft werden m sich die Filme oder Serien zu bunkern oder aber es geht richtig los mit Schwarzkopien denn das was da passiert ist einfach nur noch eine Materialschlacht die sich die Kunden nicht werden leisten können. Ich werde bei Netflix bleiben, ob ich noch bei Sky bleibe nachdem sie Skygo zerstört haben weiß ich noch nicht aber das werde ich auf keinen Fall mit machen, da kaufe ich die Filme die ich sehen möchte lieber im Laden und belebe damit den Einzelhandel der es bitter nötig hat.


----------



## NForcer (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Dieses fragmentieren des Streaming Marktes ist einfach nur noch komplett dumm. Ich hol mir ganz bestimmt nicht moch mehr Dienste.. Als könnte man irgendwie Geld scheißen, kommt mir so vor. 

Anstatt es bei ein, zwei, vielleicht noch drei zu belassen, macht jeder echt sein eigenes Süppchen. Bescheuert. Da werden die Schwarzkopierer wieder mehr Konjunktur haben, was ich dann sogar teils verstehen kann.

Ich bleib bei Netflix und Prime, welches mir auch reicht


----------



## azzih (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Vielleicht läuft das ja in den USA wo die Leute mit PayTV aufgewachsen sind, aber glaube nicht das in Deutschland jemand ernsthaft die ganzen fragmentierten Dienste nutzen wird. Das kann auf Dauer auch für die  Betreiber der Dienste  in die Hose gehen wenn man nur auf den eigenen paar Lizenzen sitzt und diese nicht wo anders anbietet. Im Prinzip kostet ein Streamingdienst an sich schon eine Menge Geld. Allein der Aufwand diesen zu etablieren mit Werbung, Content etc. wird unglaublich viel Geld verschlingen. Da dann irgendwann in eine Gewinnzone zu kommen wird bei immer mehr Diensten schwierig werden.

Persönlich bleibe ich erstmal bei Netflix.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



NForcer schrieb:


> Dieses fragmentieren des Streaming Marktes ist einfach nur noch komplett dumm. Ich hol mir ganz bestimmt nicht moch mehr Dienste.. Als könnte man irgendwie Geld scheißen, kommt mir so vor.


Für uns User ist das natürlich blöd, aber ich kann durchaus verstehen warum ein Content-Provider mit den unter Schweiß und Tränen produzierten Originalen nicht den direkten Konkurrenten durchfüttern will. 


azzih schrieb:


> Vielleicht läuft das ja in den USA wo die Leute mit PayTV aufgewachsen sind, aber glaube nicht das in Deutschland jemand ernsthaft die ganzen fragmentierten Dienste nutzen wird. Das kann auf Dauer auch für die  Betreiber der Dienste  in die Hose gehen wenn man nur auf den eigenen paar Lizenzen sitzt und diese nicht wo anders anbietet.


Langfristig wird das für die meisten in der Tat schiefgehen, denn so viele Anbieter kann der Markt einfach nicht tragen, auch nicht in den USA. Die Frage ist nur: Wer beißt ins Gras?

Wenn man sich die Geschichte so anguckt ist die Antwort meist eindeutig: Die mit der größeren Kriegskasse. Und genau deswegen werfen ja im Moment auch alle mit Geld nur so um sich. Disney produziert (wohl) Star-Wars Serien mit Kino Feeling, Netflix investiert mal eben 200 Millionen in EIN Projekt, Apple stampft mal eben ein eigenes Studio aus dem Boden, Amazon kauft alles was bei drei nicht auf dem Baum ist...

Die großen werden die "kleinen" aushungern, bis deren Kapital aufgebraucht ist. Übrig bleiben werden Apple, Amazon, Disney und vielleicht Netflix oder kurz: Die, die Verluste kurzfristig ohne weiteres wegstecken können. Alle anderen werden sich früher oder später in einen dieser Dienste eingliedern, weil es sich sonst nicht mehr lohnt.

Die gute Nachricht ist also: Die aktuelle Fragmentierung des Marktes wird irgendwann passe sein. Allerdings heißt das eben auch, dass die verbleibenden Anbieter beliebig Preise und Verfügbarkeit diktieren können - wie in Duopolen üblich.


----------



## warawarawiiu (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Naja..... Zu teuer.

Amazon und Netflix werden es bei mir erstmal noch on 2019 und 2020 bleiben... Dann mal sehen. 

Evtl hol ich mir den Service mal 1 Monat und binge watche dann eine ganze Serie mit 8 staffeln auf einmal durch um dann 1 Jahr spaeter wieder mal 1 Monat abzuschließen oder so. 


Als dauerservice jeden Monat aufs Neue einfach zu teuer. 
Es sei denn es gibt Account sharing. Dann krieg ich das durch aboteilverkauf wieder rein und kann damit leben.


----------



## Marty2Life (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Mit dieser "Fragmentierung" machen die den TV-Markt nur kaputt.
> 
> HBO 15$/€, Disney 7$/€, 13$/€ für Hulu und ESPN, noch ein bissel für Amazon und Netflix, und ein paar Andere in Zukunft noch dazu, und schon sind wir bei 50-75€ im Monat.
> Klar kann man sagen, dass man nicht alles braucht, aber schon blöd, wenn verschiedene Lieblings-Serien/Filme bei verschiedenen Anbietern laufen...
> ...


Ist nicht TV aber Konsum und geht dazu mit auf's Geld Konto.
Also Spotify, Streaming Dienste und andere Bezahl Dienste Playstation, Xbox, Origin, Uplay, Fallout und andere Online Spiele sowie Mobile Games etc...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Kronos schrieb:


> Meeeehr Streamingdienste braucht die Welt, meeeeeeeehr
> 
> Habe Kollegen die kaufen das echt alles parallel an Diensten was es so am Markt gibt. Frage sie dann immer, wann sie denn so viel Zeit hätten das alles wirklich zu nutzen. Eine vernünftige Antwort darauf habe ich noch nie erhalten. Die Beste war noch: Naja aber wenn mal Zeit ist habe ich Zugriff auf alles was ich will
> 
> Wer hat der hat oder wie



Solche Leute könnte es meiner Beobachtung nach deutlich mehr geben als ich-kündige-ständig-und-entscheide-mich-jeden-Monat-neu. Ganz abgesehen davon dass die teils panische Angst vor Spoilern es den Anbietern leicht macht, durch gleichmäßig verteilte Releases kontinuierliche Abos zu erzwingen. Ob die alte Drohung "wenn ihr uns nicht alles richtig billig gebt, dann holen wir es uns halt illegal umsonst" daran etwas ändert? In der Vergangenheit hat sie selten funktioniert; internationale Großkonzerne lassen sich nur ungern erpressen.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



BastianDeLarge schrieb:


> Ei EI Ei,
> noch einer wäre mir zuviel schön das die Inhalte (leider nur bis 2021) bei Sky kommen.
> Netflix+Prime haben wir sowieso in der Familie.
> 
> ...



Ja, Bildung is echt das Letzte.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



IiIHectorIiI schrieb:


> Ja, Bildung is echt das Letzte.


Wenn sie denn wenigstens überwiegend bildendes Programm ausstrahlen würden...

Fußball, Fernsehgarten und Tatort gehören zumindest meiner Meinung nach schonmal nicht dazu...


----------



## BastianDeLarge (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



IiIHectorIiI schrieb:


> Ja, Bildung is echt das Letzte.



Aus welchem Loch kommst du denn jetzt ?

Ich schaue schon Öffentlich-Rechtliche Sender und Sendungen aber in der Masse kommt da auch zum Großteil Schrott.

Besonders für 17,50 Euro im Monat.

Von den Gehältern, Pensionen, Verwaltungsausgaben - Milliarden die dort hin und hergeschoben und verbrannt werden ganz zu Schweigen.

Wenn es denn Bildungs TV mit fairen Konditionen wäre...

Dir würde Bildung nicht schaden.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



IiIHectorIiI schrieb:


> Ja, Bildung is echt das Letzte.


in meinem freundeskreis hat niemand mehr einen fernseher, geschweige fernsehen.  selbst in der älteren genearation 60+ wird selbstbestimmtes programm schon länger der dauerwerbung vorgezogen. es ist mir ein rätsel warum ich der verwaltung der verwaltung der GEZ verwaltung verwaltung, geld überweisen soll. eigentlich absurd. 
"bildung" wird schön länger im ausland massentauglich produziert und hier eingekauft, denn die deutsche DDR aufarbeitung, das einzige thema das immer eine förderung erhält, hat schon länger den zenit überschritten. nicht wahr? 
oder kannst du mir sagen welche deutsche "bildungssendungen" es ins ausland geschafft haben?


----------



## Lotto (1. November 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Wenn sie denn wenigstens überwiegend bildendes Programm ausstrahlen würden...
> 
> Fußball, Fernsehgarten und Tatort gehören zumindest meiner Meinung nach schonmal nicht dazu...



Ein Großteil der Rundfunkgebühren geht mittlerweile für die Pensionsansprüche drauf. Selbst wenn man alle öffentlich rechtlichen Programme abschalten würde, würden wir trotzdem noch ordentlich zahlen müssen.

Die regionalen Programme wie NDR,MDR, SWR, etc. haben alle sehr gute Reportagen (kann man auch auf deren Youtube-Kanälen sehen). Hinzu findet man auch ab und zu mal was auf arte, zdf_neo & Co, bzw. Terra X auf ZDF...
Es gibt da einiges, es ist halt nur verstreut (es gibt also nicht den dt. "Discovery-Channel").

Fussball ist nunmal, auch wenn die Leute die damit nichts anfangen können es nicht glauben wollen, eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten möglichst viele Leute zu erreichen. Es gibt keine andere Sendung/Sportart hierzulande die soviele Menschen zum zuschauen bewegt.
Aber in den letzten Jahren ist die freie Ausstrahlung von Fussball ja deutlich weniger geworden (dank der immer weiter steigenden Lizenzgebühren).
Statt dessen zeigt man dann Wintersport oder andere Nischensportarten, die sich evtl. 50000 Leute angucken. Ist das besser? Ich glaube nicht.
Fernsehgarten, Musikantenscheune und ähnlicher Trash wird halt von den älteren Generationen gern gesehen, auch wenn wir jungen Leute/Mid-Ager es nicht verstehen können.
Und auch der Tatort bringt regelmäßig Millionen Zuschauer an den Fernseher (auch wenn ich persönlich diese total langweilig finde).

Vor allem über das Internet findet man viele Inhalte für junge Leute. In den Mediatheken, in diversen Youtube-Kanälen (nicht nur die offiziellen wie NDR etc. sondern auch viele andere die von den Rundfunkbeiträgen finanziert werden).

Hinzu kommen die Radioprogramme die von den Rundfunkgebühren finanziert werden müssen und natürlich noch diverse Förderprogramme und Subventionen für Veranstaltungen etc. etc. etc.

Und so kommt man dann am Ende auf 17,50 Euro pro Monat. Das ganze Konzept würd halt nicht mehr aufgehen wenn nur Leute das bezahlen was sie auch tatsächlich gucken.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Ich gucke in den Öffentlichen schon meine Sendungen regelmäßig. Nachrichten, Politiksendungen, Wissenschaftssendungen, Dokus.
"Tatort", wobei das schon abgenommen hat.
Was mich aber richtig ankotzt ist das z.B. Boxen gar nicht mehr gezeigt wird.
Und so wie ich gehört habe, sind die Übertragungsrechte für die nächste Fußball WM, da wohl auch nicht mehr sicher.
Die kassieren soviel GEZ und haben für solche Sachen kein Geld?
Oder gute Spielfilme... sieht man da selten ausser mal im ZDF Montagskino.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. November 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich gucke in den Öffentlichen schon meine Sendungen regelmäßig. Nachrichten, Politiksendungen, Wissenschaftssendungen, Dokus.
> "Tatort", wobei das schon abgenommen hat.
> Was mich aber richtig ankotzt ist das z.B. Boxen gar nicht mehr gezeigt wird.
> Und so wie ich gehört habe, sind die Übertragungsrechte für die nächste Fußball WM, da wohl auch nicht mehr sicher.
> ...



Anders herum wird ein Schuh draus: Mit den GEZ-Gebühren sollten keine teueren Lizenzen für Sport-Events bezahlt werden, sondern das vom Rundfunkstaatsvertrag vorgesehene Programm. Das beinhaltet eigentlich neutrale Berichterstattung, Bildung, Kultur. 

Davon abgesehen, hast du eine Ahnung wohin die Gebühren eigentlich fließen? Ein Großteil der Gebühren geht für Pensionen drauf, deshalb weigern sich die ÖR seit Jahren auf ein freiwilliges Abo-Modell zu wechseln.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Anders herum wird ein Schuh draus: Mit den GEZ-Gebühren sollten keine teueren Lizenzen für Sport-Events bezahlt werden, sondern das vom Rundfunkstaatsvertrag vorgesehene Programm. Das beinhaltet eigentlich neutrale Berichterstattung, Bildung, Kultur.


Man kann aber den Willen der Zuschauer nicht einfach ignorieren. Bei großen Sportveranstaltungen sind die Zuschauerzahlen im zweistelligen Millionenbereich.


----------



## Alephthau (1. November 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Anders herum wird ein Schuh draus: Mit den GEZ-Gebühren sollten keine teueren Lizenzen für Sport-Events bezahlt werden, sondern das vom Rundfunkstaatsvertrag vorgesehene Programm. Das beinhaltet eigentlich neutrale Berichterstattung, Bildung, Kultur. .



Ich bin nun kein Sportgucker, aber sowas gehört tatsächlich zu den Bereichen "Kultur" und "Nachrichten"! 

Ansonsten sehe ich die ÖR als wichtig an, aber empfinde das was man dafür bezahlen muss als zu hoch. (Da hat sich auch über die Jahrzehnte ein Wasserkopf inkl Seilschaften gebildet.....)

Gruß

Alef


----------



## Lotto (2. November 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Anders herum wird ein Schuh draus: Mit den GEZ-Gebühren sollten keine teueren Lizenzen für Sport-Events bezahlt werden, sondern das vom Rundfunkstaatsvertrag vorgesehene Programm. Das beinhaltet eigentlich neutrale Berichterstattung, Bildung, Kultur.
> 
> Davon abgesehen, hast du eine Ahnung wohin die Gebühren eigentlich fließen? Ein Großteil der Gebühren geht für Pensionen drauf, deshalb weigern sich die ÖR seit Jahren auf ein freiwilliges Abo-Modell zu wechseln.




Tja Sport gehört halt auch zu unserer Kultur (vor allem Fussball). Wintersport z.b. gehört zur Kultur im Süden unseres Landes. Mir als Nordlicht ist es z.B. ziemlich suspekt, dass es Menschen gibt die sich sowas im TV angucken.
Prinzipiell geb ich dir aber Recht. Aber manchmal ist es auch schwer die Grenze zwischen Unterhaltung und Bildung zu ziehen. Worunter fällt denn z.B. "Die Sendung mit der Maus"?

Und was man auch nicht vergessen darf: die öffentlich rechtlichen Anstalten kommen aus Zeiten wo es nicht einmal die privaten Sender gab. Da gab es nur die ÖR, nichts anderes. Deswegen gucken auch heute noch die 80-100 Jährigen hauptsächlich ÖR, weil die einfach mit den Inhalten der privaten Sender oder mit modernen Hollywood-Filmen/amerik. TV-Serien allgemein nichts anfangen können.
Ich denke der Strukturwandel kann hier nur durch langsamen Generationswechsel entstehen.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Lotto schrieb:


> Aber manchmal ist es auch schwer die Grenze zwischen Unterhaltung und Bildung zu ziehen. Worunter fällt denn z.B. "Die Sendung mit der Maus"?


"Die Sendung mit der Maus" ist Bildungsfernsehen für die kleinen Zuschauer und gilt als "pädagogisch wertvoll". Genauso wie "Löwenzahn".
Das lief damals schon im Fernsehen als  ich Kind war.



> Und was man auch nicht vergessen darf: die öffentlich rechtlichen Anstalten kommen aus Zeiten wo es nicht einmal die privaten Sender gab. Da gab es nur die ÖR, nichts anderes. Deswegen gucken auch heute noch die 80-100 Jährigen hauptsächlich ÖR, weil die einfach mit den Inhalten der privaten Sender oder mit modernen Hollywood-Filmen/amerik. TV-Serien allgemein nichts anfangen können.
> Ich denke der Strukturwandel kann hier nur durch langsamen Generationswechsel entstehen.


Das stimmt ja zum großen Teil.
Nur verstehe ich nicht das man große und wichtige Sportveranstaltungen aus dem Programm streicht. 
Für Muhammad Ali früher oder Wladimir Klitschko Kämpfe sind die Leute sogar Nachts aufgestanden.
Die haben mal locker 20 Millionen Zuschauer gesehen.
Mit den Übertragungsrechten für Fußball EM und WM das ist noch nicht ganz sicher.
Aber wenn sie das auch noch aus dem Programm streichen wäre das sehr schade.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. November 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann aber den Willen der Zuschauer nicht einfach ignorieren. Bei großen Sportveranstaltungen sind die Zuschauerzahlen im zweistelligen Millionenbereich.



Ja, dann sollen sie eben dafür bezahlen. Funktioniert bei der Bundesliga doch auch. Oder sollen die ÖR etwa auch dafür die Rechte kaufen?


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja, dann sollen sie eben dafür bezahlen. Funktioniert bei der Bundesliga doch auch. Oder sollen die ÖR etwa auch dafür die Rechte kaufen?


Die hatten doch früher die Rechte dafür gekauft. Und da wurde das genauso von den GEZ bezahlt.
Soll sich jetzt jeder (noch zusätzlich) Pay-TV deswegen anschaffen?


----------



## Lotto (2. November 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*



RyzA schrieb:


> "Die Sendung mit der Maus" ist Bildungsfernsehen für die kleinen Zuschauer und gilt als "pädagogisch wertvoll". Genauso wie "Löwenzahn".
> Das lief damals schon im Fernsehen als  ich Kind war.
> 
> 
> ...



Freiwillig tun sie das nicht. Das liebe Geld ist es was sie dazu bewegt. Wer mehr bietet bekommt halt die Rechte. Beim Filmen/Serien ist es ja das Gleiche.
Hinzu kommt natürlich, dass die ÖR wie halt auch jede andere Behörde, nicht gerade sehr effizient mit Steuergeldern umgeht (man könnte verleitet sein diese auch als Selbstbedienungsladen zu bezeichnen).
Gehälter/Pensionsansprüche für Moderatoren jenseits von Gut und Böse, Tatortkosten von 1,4 Millionen pro Folge, ... dazu dann noch diverse Polittalks, die mittlerweile alles andere als neutral gestaltet werden, da liegt so einies in Schieflage.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: HBO Max wird nicht billig: AT&T nennt die Preise*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion:
Könnte ihr bitte diese Update intigrieren:


HBO, Sky, Sky Studios, Deal, Vertrag, Koproduktionen, Serien


----------

